# Wild pigeon behaving unusually, likely sick. What can I do?



## Kaze (Jul 28, 2020)

So after work today, I came across a wild pigeon sitting on my apartment stairwell. I almost didn't see the poor thing because of how still it sat as I passed by. I grabbed some birdseed and a bowl of water but the bird didn't react and continued to stare at me wide eyed. 

My roommate then came down to take a look at it, and he came to the conclusion that it was likely parasites and that the pigeon likely wouldn't survive the night. 
The pigeon is sitting in a hunched position and likely has been sitting there a while judging by the droppings. The stool is all black with no white inside. 

I sat with the bird for a while, hoping to keep it company in it's final hours, until my roommate convinced me that I was likely stressing the poor thing out further since it had never been socialized to humans. 


My question is whether there is anything that can be done to help the poor thing or whether I should listen to my roommate and leave them be.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please bring him inside and put him in a box on a soft blanket. Can you post a photo of his droppings? Put down seed and water for him. Can you check for any injuries, especially the wings? Also take a flashlight and check deep inside the beak for any yellow or white growths that will indicate canker? Also post a photo of the pigeon, he might still be young.


----------



## Kaze (Jul 28, 2020)

My roommate is convinced that there's nothing we can do because the bird is "so close to death" for not responding when he came close and refuses to consider me bringing them in. We have a lot of pets and he's worried we won't be able to manage taking care of it in addition to what we already have and that it would just stress the bird out unnecessarily. 

I'm not sure how to make him budge because he's done his own extensive research on pigeons.

I hope these pictures help, it's quite dark out so they're the best I can do.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi where are you based? If the pigeon is safe from predators there and it is night maybe its decided to sleep there for the night?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The droppings do not look good. Bring him inside, put him in a box in a seperate room and put down seed and water for him. Best you can do for now.


----------

